# S.E.A.L. Team Omega Bk.1 - Flames of Betrayal Version 2! Amazon Sale!



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Still really wary and unsure of this whole process since I've never considered it before so if this is the wrong place, Betsy or Ann can certainly remove or move this post. 

I just completed a novel that's been on the back-burner for months that suddenly decided to push to the front and this time, since I know more, have decided to take the advice of others and see about Beta-readers.

*Flames of Betrayal* is a...well we're going to say action novel but it may detour into romantic suspense. I just write them, figuring out which genre it is is harder than editing.

I also haven't quite gotten the synopsis down so bear with this little description: First Platoon of S.E.A.L. Team Omega (Yes, I spell SEAL that way on purpose  ) has been left out to rot when someone in their own government begins a vendetta but all isn't as it seems because this foe is after more than the death of a SEAL platoon.
While the violence isn't graphic, I'm not sure about the sex scenes since this is one that I finally let go of some of my inner inhibitions. I don't think they are and my Mother didn't make faces  It's about 265 pages in a 5.5x8.5 size.
So, any suggestions on finding someone who beta-reads (is that even a word?) I'm all ears. Thanks for reading my ramblings. 
Sierra

*EDITED:* I just wanted to thank Susan, scarlet and William for offering to beta-read this for me. Since I've been in the twidgety nervous stage since, I've been working on the blurb and pounding my head in at stock photo sites to find a decent image for the cover  Linda and Holly were kind enough to offer help in blurb he** (I now have decided creators of blurbs originally are demons or genuises. Since I'm not sure when a book can have its own thread, I'll hold off on that until I ask someone. Again, thanks to all you are so generous to answer questions and have always been so helpful.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sierra,

I've beta-read (and yes, it's a word in my book) for Mike Hicks for his fourth kreelan warrior book.  I will happily beta-read for you.  Be warned, I am a very nitpicky kind of person and am a stickler for continuity.  If you want me to read your first couple of chapters and comment (so you see my style), PM me, and I'll give you my e-mail address.  

And I give you my word that I will not show your work to anyone else without your permission and all your rights will remain yours.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

sierra09,

A great place where you can find other writers and probably some readers. It's a great place to get information as well. Good luck!

The website is http://community.writersdigest.com/


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll volunteer too, if you want a second person to be nitpicky.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

This is scarier than when I first wrote my first book.   Susan, Scarlet, I'll shoot you both PMs in a bit. Thanks, Maria. I had that site bookmarked one time until my system was wiped after electricity fried it awhile back.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Looking forward to it.  And may I be nitpicky about your synopsis? If you spell it S.E.A.L. in one place shouldn't it be the same later?  Not in the parenthesis, but the next sentence.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Not the way I had it planned. Normally when just talking about them or as a basic group it is spelled SEAL (or at least in anything I've seen), the core group name that this team operates under instead of the usual SEAL Team One, Three, Six, etc goes under S.E.A.L. to give it distinction since they operate outside of normal chain of command. 

Though that's something that can be fixed if need be and once I think of a better name.


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I do this sometimes for writers who submit their work to my publishing company, so I'd be willing to do it for you too, if you like.

What I look for is not so much the nitpicky text-proofing issues (although I do flag those too when I see them).  I look for continuity of the story, whether the characterization is good. . . like if one of your characters says or does something that seems unrealistic or unbelievable for him/her to have done.  I watch for the theme and see if your assumptions are consistent throughout, I notice if you have loose ends that are not tied up, or basically anything that seems annoying or out of place. . . things like that.  Or sometimes I might suggest rephrasing a particular passage if I think it could be worded better.

In other words, I do heavy-duty editorial work, not just proofreading.  I'm not sure if that's what you're looking for, but if it is then PM me and I'll be glad to give it a look.  It's not that long of a book.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I changed the title of my original post and added an edited section to it because I wanted to thank Susan, scarlet and William for their offers.

Also, here's a question. I know most of you guys don't use stock art sites but since that's the only cover option I have and have been pounding my head in looking for a good cover(it's much harder finding one for action than for my Celtic Evil series), does anyone have suggestions of the type of keyword to use to find something similiar? I think I exhausted my brain capacity in thinking. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes, I know I'm supposed to be working on things with witches and demon dogs and I swear I am but every writer needs to switch up or off a genre to do something else now and then.  That's what this is and unlike my first novel in which I just dumped everything in at once and prayed I didn't fall off the ride, I thought to begin a little early promoting and such now. So, here we go:

Coming, hopefully, soon is the first in a new series. *S.E.A.L. Team Omega Book 1-Flames of Betrayal* is the first in what will be, (and this author hopes) a new series and I'm jumping between romantic suspense or action right now. It is in the hands of the wonderful beta readers(see my Lonely Author Thread for more on that) and while I'm pacing and worrying I've been getting help on the blurb and also working on the cover. So without further ado (and yes, I know I need help in the big warm-up department ) here we go with cover and blurb:









Betrayal​
When a raid on a ship suspected of carrying uranium goes bad, S.E.A.L. Team Omega and its leader Commander Ethan Tremayne are left for dead, and Navy Intelligence writes them off. It's up to Commander Cassidy Marshall and her associates to find the abandoned platoon before it's too late. Going against the rules, she leads her men on an onboard assault that unwittingly starts an unexpected chain of events.

Black Ops agents, working for someone high in Navy Intelligence, kidnap Cassidy. Now Ethan Tremayne must not only get Cassidy back alive, but keep her that way until they uncover their hidden foe and what lies behind his vendetta.

Jump aboard for the first, exciting action novel in the S.E.A.L. Team Omega series, as author Sierra Rose takes readers from a carrier in the Atlantic to the black pits of counter espionage, in Flames of Betrayal.

Thanks to both Linda Welch and Holly Christine in helping me with the blurb.

I'll post an excerpt from the novel soon and for more information on it, check out my website at: http://sierra-rose-books.webs.com/


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey Tammy, stop pacing and worrying! Good luck with your venture into a new genre. BTW, I think the cover is stunning.

Linda


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Linda. Worrying is one of my bad habits...right now I'm pounding my head in and figuring out this style guide for Smashwords and wondering if the same formatting will go for Kindle.   

I posted a snippet from this book in the snippet thread also.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations Tammy, it sounds great!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Maureen.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a sneak peek of the new cover for the Kindle version by KB's own Jason911.










I also wanted to give a peek of the thank-you page on the Kindle version. I certainly wish I could name all those that I want but then I'd have more acknowledgements than book and I think my readers would complain. 

_Special thanks and acknowledgements to:
The men and woman of the Kindleboard who have never failed to give me advice or encouragement when needed or a shot in the arm when morale wavered.
There will never be a more friendly and helpful group of people out there. To name just a few among those many, Ed Patterson who never fails to answer a question, Linda Welch and Holly Christine for their help and encouragement on the blurb, Maureen Miller, Geoff Thomas, Archer and Jason911 (without whose help there wouldn't be such a terrific cover) and so many others.
_

And here's a snippet from early in the novel...which should be out mid-December. I have the Kindle version ready to go but I'd like the paperback to go up first.

"


Spoiler



Shit!"


 He swore, bringing his gun to bear on the men in the room just as one pulled a handgun from beneath his shirt and aimed at Cassidy. "Down!" he yelled, firing into the man's chest.

The sudden move didn't startle the SEALs as Casey had been watching the man in the hall and seen him go for the knife.

"We have ringers!" he shouted, bringing the butt of his weapon down on the man's head just as Carver fired his weapon.

The first shot must have been a signal because suddenly armed men poured out of three other cabins.

"This hall is too close for us to fight in and live." Cassidy looked around and seen what she wanted. "Down the corridor, if we can get to a larger space then we'll be fine."

"I love her confidence." Carver muttered but fired two more short bursts and took off running. "Is she usually so bright and chipper in a firefight?"

Rafael spun and fired off another shot, catching a man in the face. "Sure, it was all her time around Keith. He got her into the metaphysical crap of good feelings in a fight mean good things."

"Oh, don't you dare start that crap." Casey muttered, glancing over his shoulder to see they still had company. "All through the damn Syrian job, he kept harping at me with that stuff."

"And you were the only one to come out of that job without one bloody scratch." Cassidy reminded him crisply. "Keith said you had a strong and clear aura about you."

Casey rolled his eyes but froze in step to bring his gun to bear at a side door as it suddenly slammed open. "Cass!"
The girl started to whirl when a huge arm caught her waist and lifted her up.

"Nice to see you too, little skipper." O'Brien muttered sourly, quickly setting her down and letting loose a burst from his Alliant Bullpup rifle. "No time to chat because we have trouble coming."

"We already have trouble in case you didn't notice." Carver replied sourly, wincing as a bullet went past his ear. "You didn't have to bring more!"

Logan Brookes hit the hallway with the rest of the troops behind and he slammed the door, looking around and seeing what he did. "I'm guessing the hold?"

"Only choice, it's big enough to have a decent chance until we get help from above," she agreed, frowning when she noticed Sam and Jesse. "I don't think I like that you're here."

"Boys are in huge fight up top so them getting down here is iffy" Remy replied grimly then added. "On a lighter note, in the hold we're heading for is where the captain said the SEALs are being held."

Adams let out a sigh. "At least we got some good news."

Cassidy looked at her man hard. "What else is there?" she demanded, recognizing his look.

"It's also the same room with the uranium." he finished, wincing as O'Brien slapped his head. "Hey, don't kill the messenger, Sloan."

As soon as they hit the hold however they seen things were getting worse then better.

"We have water in here." Darius Ford groaned. "Either they decided to sink the ship and destroy the evidence or something else happened."

Cassidy gauged the water level. "It's slow rising yet so we have a chance to get them out. Troy, check the map, there has to be another way out of this hold."

As McDowell checked his wrist map, Brookes tapped his men to hold the terrorists from gaining entrance while the rest looked for their objectives.

"Hey, Cass, if we live through this, will you marry me?" Casey asked, wading through water past his ankles.

Brookes started to tell his man to quit joking around but he seen the girl was already grinning.

"You have too many strange habits, Case," she laughed. "I couldn't let any husband of mine play in poker games for four days straight or start howling at the sky after a few drinks."


----------



## kellyabell (Sep 4, 2009)

Great Cover!  I wish you luck in your new genre.  I am also an author of multiple genres and I think it works out very well.  Allows you to broaden your audience.  I have a thriller out as well as a young adult paranormal.  

Your book sounds great.  Can't wait to check it out when it launches.  Good luck.
Kelly


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Kelly. Action has always been my favorite genre to write but this will be my first action piece that real people (besides my poor Mother) will get to read.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You WILL let me know when the finished volume is available, won't you? (say yes).

Just sayin......


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Geoff, of course. Somewhere on the board, probably page two or three, you can peak at a couple excerpts and the cover which the last one posted is by KB's own Jason911.

I also promise that Celtic Evil's second book will be out soon. I just got distracted by action plots.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's the cover Sierra is referring to:


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Jason!   Isn't that a cool cover? I adore it.

Also, just a heads up for anyone wondering I asked Ann to merge my main topic with my lonely author thread since they kind of took on the same feel and it bugged me terribly to have two topics basically the same. 

Oh, and the proof for Flames has been ordered so with any luck (I need a praying smiley) the paperback will go live sometime next week and once it pops up I'll submit the Kindle version...which is impaitently sitting in the DTP waiting for me to hit publish.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

This is going to be a Christmas present to me!    I love the cover!!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Maureen. Jason did really wonderful work on it. I'm snarling at my mailman again because I was hoping the proof would be here today. Maybe tomorrow and then it's crossing the fingers that all is good.  
I'm considering for the holidays making a new coupon for Smashwords, since I'm waiting to submit the Kindle version until I approve the paperback. I don't know why because it's sitting on my DTP page staring at me saying....submit me...submit me...  

Here's a sneak peak snippet: 

“I’ve been trying to reach you, Grady.” Ethan focused on his NSA contact for now, seeing how tired he looked. “I can’t reach Cass.”

Shaw sighed, sitting on the desk and hating this. “Yeah, I know. We can’t reach her either.”

Brookes looked up at that comment, not clear on the meaning. “What do you mean? Where is she?”

“I honestly don’t know for sure.” Shaw replied, prepared for the outburst he was sure to come.

Ethan leaned forward in his chair, staring hard at all three men. “You told me that all certain people in D.C. wanted was a short debriefing, that she and the boys were in the clear, what the hell happened?” he demanded, cursing himself for letting it happen.

“That is what I was told, Ethan.” Shaw replied, shrugging. “That’s what happened but then the kid started bleeding inside and ended up in Bethesda.”

“Cassidy’s injuries couldn’t take the stress and she collapsed, we put her in the hospital under guard.” Olsen winced at his words especially when he seen the flash in the young SEALs eyes. “My people, who know her, were placed with her. They were there to keep her safe from the people she was afraid of, the people in Washington who don’t care for her.”

“The boss has a lot of enemies, both on our side and others.” Steven muttered darkly. “This whole mess has always seemed too easy from the start.”

Tremayne’s mind refused to focus so Brookes spoke up. “So what the hell happened?”

“The Mavericks were called away, out of the country with another of Adam’s teams. I got a call late one night from my office that the hospital had been hit.” Shaw sounded as disgusted as he looked. “Whoever hit it was a professional hit team. They took out Adam’s people and Cassidy’s gone.”

“Look out.” Steven muttered under breath, stepping back and out of the way of any blood, that he was sure Tremayne was going to spill.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

sierra09 said:


> "Cassidy's injuries couldn't take the stress and she collapsed, we put her in the hospital under guard." Olsen winced at his words especially when he seen the flash in the young SEALs eyes. ."


I wasn't going to say anything, but I can't not. Please please please go through your book carefully and correct all improper references of 'seen' that should be 'saw' ("he saw", "she saw"). I noticed several in your earlier sneek peek as well. 'Seen' used in that manner is not correct (even if it is used verbally in some parts of the country).

For examples on proper usage, see:

http://www.englishpage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6857
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061018001901AAh4GcZ
http://wvde.state.wv.us/tt/2002/grammartips/grammartip0001.html

Sorry to be pedantic, but I'm just trying to help....


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Steph but that's actually how it was meant for it to read.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

sierra09 said:


> Thanks, Maureen. Jason did really wonderful work on it. I'm snarling at my mailman again because I was hoping the proof would be here today.


That mailman of yours has to very afraid!  You snarl at him alot


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Nah, he's in a car. He drops and runs.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

After a week of nerve wrecking proofs (I'm still kicking my self for that chapter error  ) the proof was approved yesterday. The paperback should be up on Amazon by next week, though it is available via my estore on Createspace.

However, the Kindle version is up on Amazon. Not sure if it's buyable yet but the link it there. 

So, many thanks to those on Kindle for their invaluable encouragement(I wish I would have had space to thank everyone but that would have taken ten more pages ) and of course many, many thanks to Jason911 who worked so hard on the cover to make it come out as cool and awesome as it did. Thanks!!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Got my copy.
I must admit that it is "in the line" to be read.
Happy about this, I am.
But one wonders when there will be more about those Irish brothers?

Just sayin......


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Got it, as soon as cookie baking is over Ian is my #1 priority. Probably will be a Valentine's Day present since even I don't think I could do him by New Year's, given holiday distractions...we'll see.

November was action month it seems which is why Flames of Betrayal got kicked out so fast. I was multi-tasking it along with my NaNo novel, Sins of the Past (_decides it won't be wise to to mention to Geoff that the NaNo novel is sitting on the DTP platform waiting to publish before Ian comes out _ whistles).

I'm glad you got a copy and I hope you like it. Oh, if you see any formatting issues that are serious let me know. This is my first real attempt at formating on my own (well, with the help of Ed's book) and it looked alright in preview and on Kindle for PC but....

Anyone interested in knowing more about the characters can check out my website, or the blog for it(I need to add that link) or check it out on Facebook.  Yes, I stuck this one everywhere.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Why they couldn't have done it yesterday when I replied to Geoff if beyond me but.... the paperback version of Flames of Betrayal is now up and available on Amazon so I did get my mid-December release for the paperback. 



(Oh, I see, the link maker makes it easy for books but drives me nuts for Kindle links) 

I'm bouncing between advertising it and the CS e-store which I can give a discount on.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I got my copy of S.E.A.L!!!!!!      I think I've done more Christmas shopping for me than anyone else


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Maureen, I glad you got a copy and I hope you enjoy it.

Sierra


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

The first chapter of Flames of Betrayal is on its blog page for preview:

http://sealteamomega.blogspot.com/

And, he's a different snippet than what I used on the snippet thread: 

Ethan Tremayne handled the motorcycle easily since he had test driven several himself on the way to purchase one. Not any this high tech but a bike was a bike no matter what was in it or what it did.

His chest was still hurting but not as bad as before. He wasn't certain if it had stopped or if his anger had overridden it.

Ethan swore at himself for letting things go this far. He should have seen by Cassidy's own actions this morning that she had been scared over something.

He silently vowed that when he got her back, after he finished holding her that he would kill her for not telling him about any of this.

He had seen the black car ahead of him and pushed the bike faster. Luckily, he was paying attention this time when Yuri pop up from the sunroof with a rifle.

The first bullet missed wide because Ethan swerved but he wasn't sure how long he could keep that up.
Keeping his eyes on the road and swerving as much as possible, his fingers began looking for the buttons he knew controlled the weapons system on the bike.

Once he had seen a technical blueprint for the improved motorcycles for the Mavericks and had asked Cassidy what a bunch of mercenaries needed with that kind of system and that amount of weapons on a motorcycle.

Looking at him seriously, she had shrugged and simply said 'he'd be surprised'.

Feeling a button, he pushed it and blinked as a small burst of machine gun fire shot from one of the two mini cannons on the sides of the bike.

"Damn." he muttered, seeing the bullets strike the car but didn't hurt it. Knowing that Cassidy was inside the vehicle cut his options down seriously so as he flicked another switch, flames shot out that caused Yuri to drop back in the car. "Okay, these guys are seriously scary now."


----------



## Krink (Jun 18, 2009)

Please correct the grammar and spelling errors.  They are so much of a distraction that I've had to stop reading the book.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I've just gone back over the file and didn't find any obvious spelling errors and the librarian  who just read it didn't bring any of those to my attention. It may be missing a few commas, the numbers that I didn't write out fully like 1st and such were often left that way intentionally. The grammar passed three online grammar checks, the librarian and several other readers.

I'm sorry if it wasn't something you could enjoy.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Happy New Years! I wish everyone here on the KB boards a wonderful, safe and prosperous 2010!

Also, here's a snippet from the Flames of Betrayal.

“So I figure you could be a bunch of freelancers Olsen found so his people wouldn’t have to dirty their hands but you’re too good for that. My lads are the best in this business and yet there you are going through them like water.”

“What are they best, Flynn? Are they best at killing old women and children, assassinating people who aren’t expecting it, kidnapping injured people? Is that what your best at?” Tremayne asked, not lowering his weapon.

“We’re best at winning, boyo.” Flynn laughed his eyes calm as he studied Ethan. “No, since you’re none of the above and if I had to hazard a guess, I’d guess you and your lads are SEALs. You’re SEALs looking for something in particular.”

Tremayne made no reply to that. “It doesn’t matter what we are, Flynn. What matters is that you and your crew of rabid dogs are finished.”

“Rabid dogs, you say?” Flynn leaned back in his chair and laughed, clearly amused by that. “Such a brilliant phrase but then you’ve always been a bright lad haven’t you, Ethan Tremayne?”

When the SEAL made no comment, Flynn smiled and opened a folder in his hand. “Oh, I know who you are, laddie and I know you and your outfit are here looking for Olsen’s pretty little girl.

“Don’t be so surprised. I have many sources and since my backer in this said SEALs would probably show up I wanted to be prepared.”

Tremayne fought down the sick feeling in his gut as he kept an eye on Flynn as the man stood up slowly.

“Where is she?” he demanded, fighting to keep his voice steady.

“Ah, and such a lovely girl she was too.” Flynn smiled, pleased to see the flash in the other man’s eyes. “You’re a pro, lad. Shouldn’t let such words get to you. A foe like me could use a weakness like that against you.

“See I know your type Commander Tremayne. Raised in a wealthy Kentucky family, went to Annapolis, joined the Navy and then the SEALs to prove a point to your folks and believe you have full control of your life and emotions.

“Then along comes a sadistic bloke like myself and I start to tell you things like how pretty your girlfriend was. Notice the past tense mate. I say how much fun my lads had with her. Though I’m sure you know how soft that near perfect skin was, how she’d whimper your name while I was with her, how she’d scream as we’d do things.”


EDITEd by Me: Flames of Betrayal is #20 on the Action/Adventure section of the Hot New Releases list.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

This week I'm happy to say that Flames of Betrayal received it's very first review!
http://www.examiner.com/x-15202-Pittsburgh-Books-Examiner~y2010m1d4-Indie-Book-Review-Flames-of-Betrayal-by-Sierra-Rose

Also, here's a weekly snippet from the book, enjoy!

"I wasn't going to kill him. Just break a few bones."

"Afterwards." Jake was saying in consolation, adding, "If the bosses say it's cool then you can break whatever you want."

Rafael stepped into the living room, eyes looking at Cassidy and frowning. "Jake caught the runner," he announced.

Ethan's eyes went hard, leaving Cassidy to sip the drink he went outside where Adams had restrained their prisoner.

Without his mask, he was a white man in his middle thirties with dirty blond hair and a scar on his face.

"Who is he?" he asked, voice oddly muted.

Klein shook his head while handing an icebag to Mark Robson. "No ID and the idea that he wants a lawyer."

"I know my rights." the man sneered, but faltered as he sized up Tremayne. "You can't do anything to me."

Ethan stared at the man. "Who hired you?"

The man blinked then he laughed. "Man, I tell you that, I'm dead."

"You don't tell me, you're dead." Ethan returned coldly.

Shaw put a hand on his arm. "Let me handle this."

"No, he's ours." Ira declared in a measured tone, coming down the steps and motioning to shadows in the darkness.

Several young men came and quickly escorted the prisoner away, still demanding a lawyer.

One of the young shadows laughed in delight. "Dude, you are so far into the Twilight Zone that lawyers don't exist. Devils and demons do and you're about to meet some."

"I am pretty sure that I don't want to know." Brookes muttered.

"No, you don't." Ira agreed. "We'll have what he knows by the morning or sooner if Chris hasn't lost his touch. Stay close to her."

The SEALs were for once at a loss for words as Shaw shook his head. "I hate it when they do that. Ethan."

Tremayne shrugged him off to go back inside, shutting the door, confident knowing that Brookes would handle the rest.

Seeing that Cassidy wasn't on the couch any longer, he swore and bolted for his room.

"Cassidy?" he saw that she was kneeling in the bathroom, wiping absently at the blood on the floor that had been left when the men had removed the body. "Cass&#8230;"


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Wow! Congrats on the media review Sierra, that's great! =)


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thank you, Jason. I still get amazed every time I look at the cover for it.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I think the internet hates me or it would put things up on the day I update my threads. 

Flames of Betrayal is now also available on B&N!
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/S-E-A-L-Team-Omega/Sierra-Rose/e/9781449915391/?itm=3&usri=Sierra+Rose


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Flames got a couple pieces of good news this week. It was included in 3 Book Thursday, a nice weekly section of Perry Perkin's Portland Writing Examiner: http://www.examiner.com/examiner/x-34464-Portland-Writing-Examiner~y2010m1d13-3-Book-Thursday--January-14-2010 and it also got its very first review on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/review/R2YECNQBMZGMRK/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

Also, to keep links in an easy to find spot for new readers to the thread, here are the three places that the ebook can be found.

*Kindle:* http://www.amazon.com/S-E-Omega-Flames-Betrayal-ebook/dp/B0030EFWT2/
*Smashwords:* https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6326
*B&N:* http://search.barnesandnoble.com/SEAL-Team-Omega/Sierra-Rose/e/2940000796023/
Paperbacks are on B&N (discounted price  ) and also Amazon and other online sites now.

Here's a snippet from the book as well. Enjoy!

After several minutes of silence, West spoke from off her shoulder where he had been standing. "We're doing this alone."

It wasn't a question. Just a statement that he could see in her eyes, feel from her mood.

"I can't ask them to do this." she sighed, not looking at him. "It's illegal with no promise of success. It's too big a risk to ask of them."

"Oh, but it is alright to ask it of us?" he countered, not cruelly just curious.

Her eyes slid to look at his face then looked back at the water. "No." she whispered. "I won't ask it of you or the Mavericks either, Aiden. I made this choice and I'll live or die by it."

Not caring for that comment West considered the odds in his mind before turning to go back down below. "Just make sure that you're certain they're worth this risk, Cass. Make sure he's worth the damn risk."

After a long time of silence while Cassidy considered this, she turned to go back inside and ran right into the chest of Casey Gibson.

"I kind of wondered if you weren't maybe planning on ditching the rest of us." he spoke easily, holding her arms lightly to steady her.

Cassidy scowled up at him, hating it when one of them snuck up on her. "Damn it, Casey. Shouldn't you be with the rest of your squad?"

"Yes, ma'am, but I thought I'd wander up here to check on the CO since I know what a devious little mind my co-commanding officer has when she want to." he grinned down at her. "You weren't thinking of going off with just the Mavericks were you, Cass?"

"No." she replied, walking away from him. "I'm thinking on going by myself."

Casey blinked at that and swore under his breath, bolting after her. "Have you lost your mind, kid?" he demanded. "You can't seriously be thinking about doing this alone."

"I got Aiden and the lads into enough trouble with this already so I won't ask them to do anymore and this is way too illegal for you guys." she explained simply, hearing his violent oath. "Trust me, Case. I know what I'm doing."

"No doubt; but you can't do it alone." Casey sighed, going in search of his team.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have begun this book and it is indeed a terrific read.
I will post more when I have finished it.
I want more of the Celtic Evil.
And I can already tell that I will be wanting more of this.
Be encouraged.
You are talented.


Just sayin........


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Geoff.  I'm glad that you're liking it. Check thread for Celtic Evil for the update on Ian's book. It's coming along and I'm mentally setting release date (just not publically saying it outloud yet) and actually....
out any sharp objects away when I say this, the sequel to Flames is already done except for maybe adding a prologue. Treacherous Alliances is set for a Spring release.

Flames also received another 5-star review: http://www.amazon.com/review/R17T49HW5XORNY/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

Here's a tiny snippet for this thread:
S.E.A.L. Team Omega Flames of Betrayal









Cassidy sighed, pulling her auburn hair back and under a black cap. "There is no bloody way in hell to approach and board her without them knowing it so we'll try a different way. Fast rappel while our ever present gunners give covering fire."

"They could kill the hostages." Darius Ford warned.

"Or us, as we rappel down." Joe Carver cut in but tightened his Nomex gloves.

Brookes began to cut in but stopped as Cassidy looked up calmly.

"Both points are true," she agreed, going on in a tone born of years dealing with Lightning Team. "But, we are going to be on the ground and moving before these sorry lads even realize what is happening and they won't have a chance to kill anyone. Anymore questions, gentlemen?"

Several heads shook and Gibson grinned. "God, I have missed her."

"Well, that being the case Mr. Gibson is first man down with these handy new concussive smoke grenades so everyone please remember to have your masks on." Cassidy smiled as Casey sputtered. "Days like this you miss Tex, don't you?"

"You're prettier, ma'am." Casey replied, pleased to see surprise in the girl's eyes for once. "Don't gawk, boys," he snapped at his teammates.

Jace Adams adjusted his mask and nodded toward the front. "She&#8230;got a&#8230;y'know&#8230;boyfriend, Case?"

Casey paused to consider that before grinning. "Yeah, she does." he waited a beat to drop the other shoe. "The skipper has that honor."

That announcement caught all the present SEALs by surprise and Troy McDowell laughed as he passed. "That was low, mate."

"I figured I may as well stop 'em now." Casey shrugged, feeling the chopper begin to change its pitch. "It's show time, boys. Suit up."


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Today's Feature at The Indie Spotlight

Sierra Rose - "S.E.A.L. Team Omega Flames of Betrayal"

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks
Subscribe http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00359FJ86 daily Kindle blog


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok Sierra.
You know I am a big fan.
Can't wait for Ian's story.

I do feel the need to provide some honest feedback.
I liked this book - enjoyed it - a good read.
Now for the shoe to drop......

I felt that a lot of bad things happened that a real SEAL team would never have let go by them.
I felt that Cassidy was far too "soft" for someone who was supposed to be leading SEALS - extremely bad dudes.
And you really mix up the different tenses for the verb see - use seen almost all the time. Mostly when saw should be used.

These are all fixable and the only thing I would do to this book now is fix the seen/saw stuff - I can give you the examples in a PM, if you like.

Love your work.
This is me nitpicking.
The points that I made about the SEALS and Cassidy I ignored by the way.  I always feel that the author has the right to tell the story the way the author wants.  I just made the comments because some other might also.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm typing one handed right now since there's a cat laying on the other arm  so ignore any typos.

Ed, thanks for posting that link to the Indie Spotlight. I was just coming online to do that when I saw that you'd beaten me to it.

Geoff, thrilled that you liked the story. Actually, those couple things that you mentioned were the main thing I worried about especially given that Flames is part of my contribution to OEBD but I haven't had anyone take issues with Cassidy yet. That's just how her character came out in the pre-planning bio stage.

See/saw/seen seems (way too many 's' words there) to be an issue. I'm guessing that happens because I type how I think. Been catching those pesky little buggers as I'm writing on Ian and when I give Flames's sequel it's final after formatting look through I'll have to try to catch those. I may shoot you a PM. The kindle version can be changed but changing the hardcopy since going through createspace's EDC requires a fee and even $25 for the next few months won't be an easy extra.

Now, and since Geoff's shoe didn't drop as hard as I was petrified it would  Flames has received it's fourth 5-star rating today... which since today hasn't been too good so far both things make me happy.
http://www.amazon.com/review/RGK4R9V6FY9GY/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Interesting....I brought up the saw/seen issue back on page 1 before the book was final based on the draft excerpts you were posting, and you said that's how it was meant to be read (which didn't make any sense to me but I gave up trying to help at that point). I'm glad that Geoff's comments were more helpful because while I hate to be nitpicky, there are some language/grammar things that are just hard to get past when they occur repeatedly by any author.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with Steph.
When an author creates dialogue - that is the book's characters are speaking - then we have a situation where the character speaks the way the character speaks.  And I have heard a lot of people misuse seen.  Such as "I seen what you done".
That is fine for the character.
But in the narration, I think the author should use correct tense and have sentences make sense.


Just sayin......


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

_Scrubs face while figuring out a way to explain this..._

Yes, the characters talk how they talk but narration is how I talk/think so if a wrong tense to a word is used, more often than not (unless it's a typo which I normally catch on the edit) that's the word I'd normally use. Probably for the same reason that I use conjuctives or "n't" words more than most narrators would. Heck, I'm thrilled to know when to use your in place of you're and other such words...usually. Though I try to catch those pesky things too.

My writing will never please most people who came out of an actual English class taught by a certified English teacher or someone who actually figured out grammar. I didn't come out of such a class and the tutors sent by the schoolboard from 3rd to 12th grade may have been certified in all subjects but just enough to get students passed and graduated. English, Science, and Math...well they normally held their breath to get me to an A and that was due to extra credit.

With the sequel to this and CE, I'm trying to catch the right or wrong words and will look it over during editing. Will it be 100% correct? No, because I'm not 100% correct. I did have a librarian(I know that's spelled wrong because it looks like it to me) friend go over it to catch a few that Steph originally mentioned but even she missed others and I missed putting in several commas I just noticed (I hate commas). I do appreciate the feedback given when it's given and if it's something I can change or understand how to change(such as those pesky commas) then it normally will or would before EDC came along be changed. I am very seriously going to put in a disclaimer on the copyright page of the next books warning that the author has no knowledge of proper grammar and to read sample or search inside first.

That's not sarcasm as I understand both of your points very well and maybe since I don't understand grammar like everyone says you should or have access to people who do or the cash flow for an editor or proofreader (and I don't think it right to ask people to look it over for those mistakes when they could look over books for authors who do understand how to write properly and whose books will sell) that I should take the advice of someone on another board who said it was crap and don't bother writing. I could do that. I write for the small margin that doesn't read based on grammer, commas, etc and enjoy the story. Who can put the right tense in on the occassion that it's wrong.

I'll never write to please everyone because I think if I had to, I wouldn't be able to write a word. The fear of using the wrong word would cause a block so I'll go back to writing for myself or Ian's book will never get done  for March and hope to sell enough Kindle copies of the others to finish saving for Mom's glasses. That's why I pushed this book out for a December release.
Sorry for the long reply but it did give me a chance to explain why after people may mention things like tense, structure, or grammar(God, I hate that word) that it doesn't get fixed to satisfaction. Again, none of this is sarcasm or bitterness as I appreciate the feedback and notes on what's wrong and in a perfect world, it would be fixed to everyone's liking.
Thanks again. 
Sierra


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Good answer.
While many readers will not care - many readers are just entertaining themselves.
I have found that knowing the author's background can make a tremendous difference in my "understanding".
For instance an author who has English as a second language may make many mistakes that his/her editors don't catch.
Knowing that one grew up in Afghanistan can change my tolerance and especially if I am eager to learn the Afghan point-of-view.

And I believe that both Steph and I are commenting only to help.
I think you have shown a lot of talent and, as I have said, am looking forward to Ian's book.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I just d/l'd the book. My hubby does a lot of background investigations for American Training Center (formerly Blackwater). Knows a lot of guys who work black ops. I'll share some stuff from your book with him and see what he says.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for that Ginny. Not sure if it should worry me or not... . Well, it can't be any worse than when I was a little beginner writer of 12 years old and accidently had the FBI curious by just requesting a few books from the local library.   What did I know when I asked about the Communist Manifesto and certain other books. 

Needless to say Mom and Dad weren't happy.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ha ha ha! My son wrote a paper on the wonderful things accomplished under Hitler - not the murders but the plastics, scientific achievements, etc. His teacher threw him out of class. Dad and I had to go in and talk to the school folks. I had a little boy with a big attitude and a bigger brain. The teacher said he'd grow up to be a criminal or something (how rude!). He's now a doctor. What did SHE know? Sheesh. 

I haven't read the book yet... trying to get through a series - start one and you just have to read them all! I do love S.E.A.L. team books though! Especially when romance is included! 

Keep on writing!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I know about the misunderstandings of teachers on certain papers. I did my Senior (or Junior) history paper on the JFK assassination...wasn't sure if I'd get passed or not. The tutor didn't mind it but he insisted on taking it the actual school since it was a term paper. In some ways it might have been good that I wasn't in an actual class, I probably would have been expelled for some things I think.  


Okay, here's a snippet from the book and hopefully by next Sunday things at home will have settled down so if I don't reply to any posts I'll catch up. My niece passed yesterday so my online time will be hit and miss.

“You mean that you don’t think the SEALs can handle her.” Ethan smiled fully for the first time that night. “Doctor, you had better warn your staff that I have a platoon of fourteen men. Probably until she’s out of here the majority of those fourteen men will be here day or night and that won’t include former members of the platoon who may decide to drop in on you when word of this gets out.”

Young didn’t say anything right away then nodded. “I was told that would probably be the case. Your men have been given clearance for twenty-four hour guard if you want.”

“Can I see her?” Ethan asked, needing that more than anything right then.

The doctor began to say something when a low cough from the hall cut him off and he slowly nodded.  
“She’s in a private I.C.U. room on the fourth floor. She’s not awake and I can’t tell you when she may wake up or how she’ll be.”

“I know how she’ll be, Doctor but I need to be with her.” Ethan replied, turning to his father. “Dad, I…”

James waved his son away. “Go, Ethan, I’ll be in town a few more days if you need me.”

As Ethan nodded and went out the door, he saw Jesse Talltree sitting on the nurses’ station. “You got all the power here, Jess?”

“Nah, Aiden, and Steven have that but until one of them gets here I’m just a tool.” Jesse replied, grinning at an older nurse who patted his cheek.

“And what a cute tool he is too.” she smiled, throwing Ethan a knowing wink. “This boy here has all of his brother’s charm and more.”

Ethan Tremayne just shook his head and headed for the fourth floor, pausing by the door to take a deep breath.

The room was like any other he’d seen in his career but this one held more meaning as it held the woman he loved, his teammate, his friend.

“Cassidy,” he breathed.

He had thought she’d look a little better but in fact, she seemed to look paler, lying in the huge bed surround with wires and tubes. Her face, now cleaned of blood, showed the massive amount of bruises and swelling. Her arms, which had wires dripping liquid, were molted with marks ranging from bruises to burns.

However, he knew the soft flannel hospital gown covered the worst of the injuries while Cassidy herself covered the worst injuries of them all. How much damage had this done to an already fragile soul?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a snippet from Chapter 26 of S.E.A.L. Team Omega Flames of Betrayal









Cassidy Marshall was sitting on the edge of the twin bed in the box-cluttered spare room, her fingers absently twisting the threadbare cover on the bed.

When the door opened, her head jerked up and she quickly slashed at the tears on her face. "Something wrong?" she asked, cursing the sound of her own voice.

Ethan watched her from the doorway; he remained silent for a few minutes before slowly going toward her.

"What wrong?" she demanded, sure something was by his actions but frowned as he knelt by the bed to take her hands in his. "Ethan?"

Very slowly, he lifted one hand to his mouth and gently kissed it. The palm first, then each finger before his lips touched the burns on her wrist the ropes had caused.

She watched him curiously, shivering as little spurts of electricity shot through her. "Are you drunk?"

Amusement warred with irritation as he lifted his head to look at her. "Do I need to be?"

"Yeah, really, I guess so." she swallowed quickly as he continued to kiss her hand from the wrist then gently up her arm. "Cause after what happened tonight&#8230;what I told you&#8230;any man would need to be drunk to&#8230;"

The sudden heat in his eyes shut her up while he pressed a kiss to a particularly sensitive spot on her elbow.
"For someone so smart you say the dumbest things at times," he muttered, continuing his gentle exploration up her arm to her shoulder then paused to nuzzle her neck. "Do I look drunk?"

"Umm, no." she whispered having to think hard to talk as he continued to kiss her until he was finally sitting next to her, one hand sliding up her back while the other slid through her hair. "Ethan, what are&#8230;you doing?"


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm just into the book - good story, but there are a lot of typos. Has anyone mentioned them? I have started to mark them in case you want to know. I think I didn't mark the first one, but when a couple more popped up early on, I started to make notations.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yeah, I've heard that. Still not sure how they got past several spellcheckers and eyes.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

The words are spelled correctly. They are just the wrong words - but instead of buy, etc. A spell checker wouldn't catch that. Also, the story is quite good so a mind would tend to read over the incorrect word to get on with the particular scene playing out. 

Since you are aware, I won't mark them going forward. 

I like the book so far!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Lots of action.
An underlying sweet romance.
And the slow character development of a long list of characters.

My favorite Sierra book is the Celtic Evil, but this is good reading while I wait for more.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ginny, ah, I see and after looking at my keyboard I see why that would have happened. Must have slipped and hit the wrong letter.  

Geoff, yep there's a lot of characters and I promise for the 3rd book I'm trying to cut some out and I'm typing as fast as I can but life keeps getting in my way.   Believe me, I tell people every day to leave me alone that I must finish but do they care? Noooo.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

The book is really good, but now I've noticed the grammar is going south. Such as... the use of the word "seen" as opposed to "saw". For example, I seen what the problem was instead of I saw. The word seen is used in every instance where the word saw should be used. 

This improper use of grammar would likely drive some English majors batty. When your proofreaders read for you, have them correct grammatical errors as well. 

Story is still good -- Cassidy is in surgery.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Ginny. Actually most of my proofreaders don't understand grammar any better than I do obviously and one of them was an ex-teacher who now works at the library. My writing would drive actual English majors or the like batty on good days.   I think the easiest thing for me is to find other words to use rather than see/saw/seen.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

You're funny... also watch out for using passed when the correct word should be past. 

At one point I considered not continuing reading because the grammar was driving me nuts. The story is so captivating that I'm putting aside the boo-boos and just enjoying the read. 

I'm at the point where Cassidy was attacked in the pool. Such a good book! I'm thoroughly enjoying it. Very tender. Love your story-telling ability!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

The second book for this series has been looked over by a very wise and patient man (he's patient since he's not throwing things at me over Ian's book   ) so we'll see the difference of someone looking over it who knows what to look for and...those who didn't. There was a post some ways back to explain why the grammar isn't what most people expect.

Darn, a week has passed already? Hasn't seemed like it but here's a new snippet.


“We have bodies in the water.” Troy McDowell announced as he looked down at the water.

“How many are there?” Cassidy asked quietly as Weston opened the chopper door and nodded to his men.

“Not sure yet, luv.” the sandy haired Briton replied grimly, jerking the zipper of his wetsuit up.

Several Mavericks had already suited up in wetsuits and as Fletcher lowered them a few feet from the two inflatable objects jumped into the cold water.

Troy had easily reached the men first and seen some were still floating own their own but the raft seemed to be holding a few injured SEALS while the other floating object was a zipped up bag which he would rather ignore for now.

“Hey, Sloan, need a lift?” he asked one of the still floating SEALS.

Sloan O’Brien, a tall, burly SEAL of Scottish heritage, was the platoon medic and the first to easily recognize the rescue team.

“Well damn, getting rescued by Marines is one insult but having to be rescued by you guys is another.” However, the man seemed relieved, swimming around the raft to grasp the hand Troy offered.

“What’s your situation report?” Troy asked, eyeing the other men and seeing some he knew and some he didn’t.

A man he didn’t know replied. “The storm hit us hard but we came through as well as we could, considering. One killed and one serious injury with mostly minor other wounds.”

“Our medic will see to those and we’ll get you back to the Liberty as soon as everyone’s on board.” Troy assured him, trying to place the man from files he’d glimpsed.

Logan Brookes was the team leader of Bravo Squad and second in command of the platoon. A Lieutenant junior grade he was around thirty-three years old and very curious about these men.

“Aiden, we need to get these blokes outta the water. No life threatening injuries just minor ones but one death.” Troy reported into his radio.

The Blackhawk had lowered a bit to allow the other mercenaries to help get the SEALs on board.

Out of fifteen SEALs of First Platoon, they had rescued eight living and one dead. Including O’Brien, there were just three other SEALs the Mavericks knew.
Cassidy was trying to pace in the small confines of the cabin as West and Remy helped waterlogged SEALs up the rope ladder while the black zippered bag was stowed away from view.

“You’re not Navy, I can tell that already” Brookes figured that out quickly as he got fully on board and started to check on his men.

“No, not exactly Lt. Brookes, but that’s a topic for a later time.” Cassidy spoke but her eyes were on a Hispanic looking SEAL who was helped on board with his arm in a sling. “Rafael.”

Rafael Chavez had been with the First Platoon since its founding and one of the ones Cassidy had known the longest.

A handsome man in his middle twenties with black hair that usually flouted normal Navy regulations for being long but right now was slicked down with water, his eyes locked on hers and smiled almost reassuringly.

“Got a mixture of Alpha and Bravo squads I see.” West looked around as the last of the SEALs came on board and the door was sealed to allow the chopper to climb and start back to the Liberty.

“We’re called Mavericks, Lieutenant. And as some of your men can attest to, we’ve ‘worked’ with your outfit before.” Aiden West sensed Brooke’s concern and could tell his employer wasn’t ready to announce just how close she was to the platoon.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Finished the book. Very good story. Steamy ending, eh? Enjoyed the action packed story. What's next?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Second book in this series is due probably early May. I'll have to start pre-promoting it soon.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's a snippet from Flames of Betrayal. Due to certain comments on the book (and I did add this to the Amazon description for the paperback but will wait until I redo the Kindle version in the spring, to add this there,) there will be a warning of explicit sex or violence for the book. The snippets, as always, will be clean with all bad words blacked out.  
Forgot to mention that it's also free on Smashwords from 3/7-3/13 with code RFREE, along with my other titles.


“This hospital is too big a target.” Brookes decided. “We need to move her.”
Grady Shaw nearly choked. “Even I have my limits. No way will the quacks will release her.”
Chaning raised an eye at Steven Michaelson, who shook his head.
“Guys, I’m a Marine Colonel in a Navy hospital. Total wrong branch of the military.” he shrugged. “Shaun or Ethan’s Dad could pull strings but it would take a few days.”
Casey Gibson rolled his eyes. “Days she doesn’t have. The boss needs to be someplace she feels safe.”
“And someplace we stand a chance of defending,” Joe Carver put in.
“We need somebody who can pull strings in a hurry,” Adams agreed.
It took several seconds before the SEALs turned to eye Jesse Talltree, who stared at them in shock.
“Oh come on,” he groaned. “I’m not a miracle worker.”
“But your boss is.” Brookes grinned.
Jesse frowned, looked at the men surrounding him, and then reached for his phone to punch in a number and picturing the reaction he was going to get.
“Lee, it’s Jess. Put Aiden on the phone,” he blinked, frowning. “Tell him to shoot the Nazi and get on the line, the SEALs need him to pull strings and we need them pulled ASAP.” he looked at the men. “Even if Aiden can do this, where can you hide her?”
Brookes and Chaning exchanged looked. “That’s the Commander’s choice,” they decided.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm going to do a snippet from Flames of Betrayal







because it has been a week or more. That said, the book is being look over in edit so there will be a new version popping up (probably after the sequel is out but I'm not positive). So anyone who has read this version and would like to see the new version can PM me, e-mail me or just yell at me in the thread and I'll be thrilled to supply any version that can be used on a Kindle. 

Casey rolled his eyes but froze in step to bring his gun to bear at a side door as it suddenly slammed open. "Cass!"

The girl started to whirl when a huge arm caught her waist and lifted her up.

"Nice to see you too, little skipper." O'Brien muttered sourly, quickly setting her down and letting loose a burst from his Alliant Bullpup rifle. "No time to chat because we have trouble coming."

"We already have trouble in case you didn't notice." Carver replied sourly, wincing as a bullet went past his ear. "You didn't have to bring more!"

Logan Brookes hit the hallway with the rest of the troops behind and he slammed the door, looking around and seeing what he did. "I'm guessing the hold?"

"Only choice, it's big enough to have a decent chance until we get help from above," she agreed, frowning when she noticed Sam and Jesse. "I don't think I like that you're here."

"Boys are in huge fight up top so them getting down here is iffy" Remy replied grimly then added. "On a lighter note, in the hold we're heading for is where the captain said the SEALs are being held."

Adams let out a sigh. "At least we got some good news."

Cassidy looked at her man hard. "What else is there?" she demanded, recognizing his look.

"It's also the same room with the uranium." he finished, wincing as O'Brien slapped his head. "Hey, don't kill the messenger, Sloan."

As soon as they hit the hold however they seen things were getting worse then better.
"We have water in here." Darius Ford groaned. "Either they decided to sink the ship and destroy the evidence or something else happened."

Cassidy gauged the water level. "It's slow rising yet so we have a chance to get them out. Troy, check the map, there has to be another way out of this hold."

As McDowell checked his wrist map, Brookes tapped his men to hold the terrorists from gaining entrance while the rest looked for their objectives.

"Hey, Cass, if we live through this, will you marry me?" Casey asked, wading through water past his ankles.
Brookes started to tell his man to quit joking around but he seen the girl was already grinning.

"You have too many strange habits, Case," she laughed. "I couldn't let any husband of mine play in poker games for four days straight or start howling at the sky after a few drinks."

O'Brien busted out laughing from where he was laying down covering fire. "We really should have had him de-hypnotized after that."

"No, you and Zak shouldn't have had him hypnotized in the first bloody place." the young woman snapped back at him, adding while she ignored the look Brookes was giving her. "Ethan and Craig should have had both you shot for that."


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

So, the book should be back live this week. It's gone through an editing....chopping stage and needed to be reupped to the DTP platform. Which it has been. Now, anyone who has purchased it can either contact Amazon after the new version goes live for a refund to get the new version or can contact me and I'm willing to send a PDF, Word file or whatever file type that you'd want.

I think you will see a huge difference since many sections have been chopped or rearranged and a couple trouble spots removed completely.

Tomorrow will mean reformatting for Smashwords and I think I'll make a coupon code for people who have read the previous version and want the new one. The paperback may take slightly longer to come back out since I'll have to pay the new CS fee for file change but I'll see.

Thanks for your paitence and I hope new readers will enjoy this version. I have no idea how to handle the reviews that are on it already since they will be for the old version. I'll put up a snippet soon.

Sierra


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

The newly updated, edited version of Flames of Betrayal is now live on Kindle and back on Smashwords! If anyone who has read it before and had problems with it or wants to see the changes, give me a shout via e-mail or PM for a Smashwords code or I will provide a PDF version if requested.

Here's a snippet:
S.E.A.L. Team Omega-Flames of Betrayal









The water boiled with the heat of the sinking trawler's flames. Cassidy Marshall surfaced several feet from the wreckage, gulping for air and paddling away from the fire. Pleased that the demo charges worked, it took several minutes before she noticed the pain of her wounds.

Fighting to stay afloat, she hoped neither the boiling water nor flying shrapnel had punctured the single raft she freed from the side of the ship. The raft floated close by and she pulled herself inside, covering her head in the face of more explosions. When they ended, she flopped onto her back and forced her mind to concentrate on the immediate future.

A Navy salvage team can&#8230;get to the sealed hold and take out&#8230; She winced at the stabbing pain in her gut. &#8230;the uranium containers&#8230;. Realizing her mind had drifted, she fought to refocus. With the SEALs rescued, either Shaw or my two inside men in Washington should be able to get the Mavericks cleared of any wrong doing.

"You think it's so simple?" a voice spoke.

Too weak from loss of blood and shock to lift her head, Cassidy opened one eye and frowned at the man sitting on the raft's edge.

"You really think dying will erase all this?" he asked, clucking his tongue. "Cowardice really doesn't suit you, Skipper."

Reality phased in and out. Her back felt on fire, but the raft rolling in the waves soothed her. "Back talking me wasn't your strong suit either, Dylan," she murmured, staring at the night sky and praying the dizziness would pass.

Dylan Fuller had been a founding member of S.E.A.L. Team Omega until his death in combat. Now he sat on the raft, chuckling, his straw colored hair blowing in the cool wind. "What're you gonna do, chief? Court martial me?" he teased, then grew serious. "I know what you did, Cass. We all do. This wasn't your fault."

"If I had stayed with the platoon, they wouldn't have been caught in that storm," she sighed. Lifting her head, she inspected the burns and blood on her right arm. "I had to save them."

She felt Fuller push some hair off her face when he said, "You didn't tell Rafe those charges were rigged to a remote device. You knew you would have to stay behind to work it. So, was it guilt or fear?"

Silence answered him even though she knew what he meant. The raft rolled with a swell and time passed as she allowed memories of the better times in her life flicker in her thoughts before she finally remembered the question. "It would have caused too much trouble if I had gone back. This way, Shaw can get the Mavericks cleared and the SEALs won't be in the middle of any fight between me and Washington."

"Got it all figured out, right? You planned it down to the last goddamn detail." Fuller's eyes held hers. "Except for one thing. Did you factor in Ethan's reaction?"

Uncertainty flickered in her eyes and she tried to swallow at the specter's next question. "Did you consider how the Skipper will take it when he learns the full outcome? Did you think of how he'll feel when someone has to tell him you sacrificed yourself for them&#8230;for him?"

Cassidy forced her eyes closed, fighting tears of pain and guilt. "It's best for him, Dylan," she whispered, feeling the breeze pick up and seeing a light nearing. "If I die, then he isn't forced to choose between me and his mother." Her eyes opened wide, drinking in the inky firmament. "Oh, look, I can see Sully and the others&#8230;way over there." She struggled to sit up. "Wait, guys! Wait for me!"

Dylan Fuller touched her hand. "It's not time for you to come home yet." She didn't hear his last words or the sounds of the approaching helicopter. Darkness enveloped her.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Sorry for the double post gang but I made a fixed sale coupon for Flames of Betrayal which is good until May 13. Smashwords link is https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/6326 with code AU56C

Thanks for your patience.

Sierra


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yesterday, which was a bad day anyway, did have a bright spot as the revised edition of Flames received it's first review! http://www.amazon.com/review/R2BIIU1YVOGT7W/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

The briefcase bomb had been more concussive than explosive, meant to stun and distract rather than kill.

The men outside would do the killing if anyone stumbled into the crossfire between Bravo Squad and the attackers.

Inside the warehouse, Jace Adams picked himself up off Admiral Sanford and ducked a lethal kick from one of Admiral Keller's men. "Is it illegal to punch out a Navy officer if he tries to kill you?"

Admiral Sanford coughed from the smoke and from having a 240-pound, SEAL land on him. "I doubt these boys are on our side." He caught Adams' attacker with a short jab to the stomach that doubled him over.

"Sure. Omega Force gets Nazis. We get KGB killers," Schultz fussed, whirling to find Yuri in the smoke. "Where's Cass?"

Tremayne had taken a blow to his already sore head but, when he heard Schultz, he focused harder, remembering her fall under the force of the explosion. "Cassidy!"

Stunned by the blast, she heard Ethan's yell despite the smoke and confusion. The woman struggled to stand and locate Ethan when she caught a flash from the corner of her eye. Before she could avoid or strike back, a blow to a nerve in her neck paralyzed her.

"Can't have our guest of honor going anywhere, can we?" Yuri teased, restraining her and holding a gun in his free hand.

"Drop her!" Tremayne snapped, emerging through the smoke with his pistol steady.

The former Russian assassin twisted so he held Cassidy in front of him. "Not a wise choice, Commander." The gun barrel touched the woman's neck as she stirred. "Lower your weapon and she won't have to die."

Tremayne hesitated, knowing the slim odds of Cassidy's survival even if he complied. "Damn it!" He lowered his pistol. "Let her go."

"A foolish thought, American." The gun moved from Cassidy's neck as the Russian fired three rounds into Tremayne's chest.

Despite being stunned, she saw him recoil at the impact and fall to the floor, unmoving. 
Yuri pulled his captive out the door where his employer waited.

Gibson whirled at the gunfire. "Skipper!" he yelled, shooting the man he'd been fighting and diving to Tremayne. "Goddamn! Chief, the Skipper's been shot!"

Chaning rushed over, radioing for O'Brien, but the fight outside was still too heavy for the Bravo medic to break away.

Lopez knelt down by the SEAL leader as the senior Tremayne hurried to the group. "That's my son!" he ranted, paling at his motionless son.

Lightning Team's medic had just started to remove Ethan's shirt when he heard the first groan and then frowned. "There's no blood," he reported. He started to turn Tremayne over when he was blocked.

"Where&#8230;is he?" Tremayne's shaky voice asked.

Chaning laughed, realizing what had happened. "I always tell you fellas don't leave home without your bullet proof vest. The Skipper's the only one who listened."

Tremayne fought to get to his feet, his chest a mass of pain, but his mind centered on one thing. "Where's Cass?"

"The Admiral's aide grabbed her and was gone before we could stop him," Gibson replied.

"Finish this!" Tremayne ordered, grabbing Chan. "Give me the keys, now."

Chan groaned, knowing what he wanted. "Ah, bloody hell. That bike is new." He'd never seen eyes so cold and handed the motorcycle keys to the SEAL. "Watch the weapons system. It hasn't been tested yet and I don't know what else Young did to it."


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

_Wow Sierra!_ That looks like an exciting book. I'm off to buy that!


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Ricky, thanks. Considering how well you've written your Peacekeeper series I do hope you enjoy Flames of Betrayal. It's sequel was supposed to be out but hit an editing jam which I hope to get over. Until then here's a piece of the revised edition of Flames which is available in all forms.


Ford blinked, understanding as a voice came in his ear.

“This yo-yo thinks we’re Olsen’s outfit,” Carver said. “You cool, Ford?”

A tsk sounded which meant his teammate was safe but didn’t want to reveal his location.

“Fine, stay low. Robson’s about to send this guy a present.” Carver nodded to the skinny black man next to him. “The yo-yo is behind that little wall he made with the desk and end table. Can you land it in one?”

Robson rolled his eyes while cracking open the chamber of his Bullpup and inserting a 20mm explosive round.
“Can Gibs still break glass while singing?” he returned, whirling around the doorframe and launching the round.

The 20mm shell landed next to the loudmouth man who screamed, scrambling over his barricade just as it exploded. The blast sent the man flying, on fire. He hit the floor, writhing to extinguish the flames. 

Carver placed the barrel of his H&K MP-5 in the man’s face. “You have a shot at living. Where’s the girl you’re holding?”

The man panted as his clothes and skin smoldered. “Go look for yourself, Chinaman,” he spat, bleeding from the mouth. “Better yet, save yourself the trouble…not much left to find

“Hey, guys!” Kayayan shouted from the doorway. “The Skipper has lost it! The Flynn guy the Feds wanted alive said something to set him off.”


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi there Sierra,

Thank you for the compliment. 

That sample looks interesting.   Makes me want to smack the thug around. 

Keep up the great work.

Oh, I responded in the Aventine thread right behind your post with some advice for you.

Have a great day,
Ricky


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, Ricky. I hope you checked out the sample offered by Kindle. Search Inside is still showing the previous version the last time I checked it.   Though Smashwords sample is also correct.


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

Sample?

LOL Sierra. You sold me with the sample you posted here.

Ricky


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Duh! I get it. My brains dead this past week. I hope you enjoy the story.

Sierra


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

It's a Sierra Rose book. How could I not enjoy it?  

Blame it on the editing.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

The very talented genius who edited it despite wanting to smack me in the head a few times for a couple inconsistencies will be thrilled to hear that. I wasn't sure who would give in first, me or Belle.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

While book 2 has hit a rewrite snag due to personal issues causing a mental breakdown for the author(meaning I cracked up) the edited version of Book 1, Flames of Betrayal, is still going strong and before I forget, here's a new snippet for it:

Shaw sat down in the ship's rec room and raked the new arrivals with a critical eye. Not even the sight of some of them smeared in paint splatters lightened his mood. "You guys are in deep


Spoiler



shit


. Horton's in a rage. Washington is incensed.


Spoiler



Hell,


 even the President isn't sure what to do with you. Olsen is spitting nails and it's all I can do to keep his team outta this. What in the


Spoiler



hell


 happened?" His jaws clenched. "None of you are this reckless."

Before West could speak, Cassidy stood, her feet planted, her shoulders squared. She explained the sequence of events to Shaw and ended with, "That


Spoiler



bastard


 Horton wasn't going to do anything. By the time Olsen could've gotten around Navy Intel, it would've been too late."

Shaw rubbed his face, glad she hadn't killed anyone - yet. "Alright, I think I can buy some time since you did find Brooke's team." He sighed, tallying how many favors he'd need to pull in.

"I won't abandon Ethan and the others." Cassidy cut into his thoughts. "Aiden and the lads can stay out of it if they want to."

"How'd I know you were going to say that? You sound too much like Tremayne to suit me."

She smiled but her eyes remained firm. "No SEAL will ever be left behind on my watch. They're my men, too."
"Have you told Brookes who you are?" Shaw asked, knowing that she hadn't.

Cassidy ran a finger down a map. "No, I don't think he can handle having a woman as First platoon's co-leader. I'll tell him&#8230; just not yet."

The NSA case officer hated that he couldn't read West, so he reminded him, "Brookes doesn't have enough men left to take on a ship full of terrorists."

"We're handling it," West groused, kissing his life and career goodbye. "You just keep Taylor and Lightning Team off our backs."

Shaw could have laughed aloud at that, but Lt. (J.G.) Logan Brookes entered the room, tight-lipped and grim. "Alright, Shaw, tell me what's going on and how we're going to them back."


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't been around much to promote anything since issues at home with Mom have been keeping me too busy think much less be online but for those who use Search Inside, the paperback version of the Flames of Betrayal has finally had that feature updated.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hang in there, Tammy.  And yeay on the 'search inside'


----------



## Ricky Sides (Sep 16, 2009)

I hope everything works out well for your and your mom.

Ricky


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks, both of you. Her second cataract surgery isn't going as smoothly. In fact, she needs to go back tomorrow when she wasn't supposed to go until Tuesday.   

Hopefully, next week I'll get a new snippet posted and I can get back to the final editing of the second book but I'm having issues with rewrites.

Edit: It seems like Amazon had discounted the Kindle version at .79 so anyone interested can check it out while its on sale.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

It's been awhile since I posted anything for this book and a couple e-mails from readers who have enjoyed it reminded me of that.  So, here is a short snippet from S.E.A.L. Team Omega Flames of Betrayal








which is also still on sale at Amazon.

"We have company." Gibson spoke calmly but his eyes glinted when he saw four men lounging outside the gray metal building.

Ethan felt Cassidy go rigid in his arms and her next few words had even the wildest SEALs coughing.

"Where the


Spoiler



hell


 you learn that?" Carver demanded.

"I can deal with this mock trial. I can deal with an unknown enemy trying to kill me and I can even deal with defending myself for an act I know is right. But I don't want to deal with those four morons," she barked, glaring.

Brookes paused before getting out of the lead SUV to glance back. "That's four of the guys who chased you and West all over the ocean, right?" he asked, recognizing the big black-haired man in the leather jacket.

"Yeah," she sighed, trying to lighten the situation. "Go figure. You hold them at paintball gunpoint and hijack a couple Blackhawk choppers and your partners have the audacity to get ticked."

Ethan looked between her and his senior officer, frowning. "Uh, Cass, exactly what did you and West do?"

"You didn't tell him?" She gave Brookes a look that promised a painful death, then turned her best smile on Tremayne. "It's nothing, Eth. We really didn't do a thing."

Groaning and vowing he wasn't ever leaving her on her own again, Ethan stepped into the hot sun to eye the men he vaguely recalled seeing on the Liberty.

Three of them seemed calm, but the big guy with black hair blowing in the wind looked anything but calm. 
Grant's cool blue eyes went to slits when they landed on his foster sister.

"Ahh, we have bad vibes here," Carver observed, approaching Lightning Team.

"Don't you even start that


Spoiler



shit


, Carver," Gibson snapped, though even he could feel it.

As the SEALs gathered around, Cassidy placed herself between Lightning Team and the First Platoon of S.E.A.L. Team Omega.

"What are you doing here?" she demanded.


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

First, let me say that the sequel will be coming soon. I'm starting the formatting process probably this weekend with hopes that I haven't forgotten how to do that.  Until then, here's a snippet from the first book which is still on sale for Kindle and paperback on Amazon. S.E.A.L. Team Omega: Flames of Betrayal

Nearing headquarters, Ethan recognized a certain tension in the air. The black car with tinted windows and government plates didn't inspire confidence either.
"Uh-oh," both SEALs muttered in unison. 
In the Commanders' office, they realized the situation involved more than just the SEALs. In addition, beside St. Clair, they saw Shaw, Colonel Michaelson and a man neither SEAL knew.
"Come in, sit down and I'll get out of the way." St. Clair ushered his men in. He gave the stranger a hard look before excusing himself.
Ethan's bad feeling got worse. St. Clair wasn't a man easily cowed nor would he walk away concerning business with his team.
"Tremayne, Brookes, I'm glad you were here and not on training." Shaw motioned to chairs while glaring at the man Tremayne didn't recognize. "You know Col. Michaelson, and this is Adam Olsen. I'm sure you've heard of him."
"He's the top Justice Department agent and head liaison between the White House and the Special Operations Group," the Colonel said, adding with more than a touch of sarcasm, "You could also call him Cassidy's boss."
Tremayne glanced at Olsen and his unlit pipe clenched in his teeth, then ignored his angry expression to focus on the NSA contact. "I've been trying to contact you, Shaw. I can't reach Cass."
Shaw sighed, sitting on the desk. "Yeah, I know. We can't reach her either."
Brookes looked up at that comment. "What do you mean? Where is she?"
"I honestly don't know." Shaw prepared himself for the impending outburst.
Ethan leaned forward in his chair, staring hard at all three men. "You told me she was just wanted for a short debriefing. That she and the boys were in the clear. What the hell happened?" 
"That's where she went at first, Tremayne," Shaw replied, shrugging. "But then the kid started bleeding inside and ended up in Bethesda."
"Cassidy's injuries couldn't take the stress and she collapsed. We put her in the hospital under guard." Olsen winced when he saw the flash in the hardened SEAL's eyes. "My people were placed with her to keep her safe."
"The boss has a lot of enemies, both on our side and others," Michaelson brooded. "This whole mess seemed too easy from the start."
Tremayne's mind refused to focus so Brookes spoke up. "So what the


Spoiler



hell


 happened?"
"The Mavericks were deployed out of the country with another of Olsen's teams. I got a call late one night that the hospital had been hit." Shaw sounded disgusted. "It was professional. They took out Olsen's people and Cassidy's gone."
"Look out," Michaelson muttered, stepping out of the way of Tremayne's temper. 
Despite the fury Ethan felt, and the guilt and helplessness threatening to overwhelm him, when he could finally speak, the calm in his voice surprised him. "How long ago?" he asked, not seeing the cautious look Brookes gave him. "How long ago did this happen?"
"Two weeks," Olsen answered. 
Brookes slid lower in the chair, rubbing his face. "


Spoiler



Oh, shit."


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds great, Miss Sierra!


----------

